# TheGreyTop IGF1 levels



## trekrider215 (Apr 21, 2017)

after 12 days on 3 ius and 14 days on 4ius... Total 26 days before testing, my IGF1 levels hit 447 on TheGreyTops. Fucking great number if you ask me.


----------



## trekrider215 (Apr 21, 2017)

also, I was only on a TRT dose of test. and hadn't run any other hgh in months before this.


----------



## pjk1969 (Apr 21, 2017)

i went from 161 to 329 on 3 a day and i was happy with that. your number is impressive.


----------



## buck1973 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hey My Brotha,
How old are those Grey Tops?
Are they From the same guy  that Use to "Provide" those Riptropins?
Do You have  any Vials Left?

Give me a  PM  if ya  have  some yeses to those  questions...


Thanks


----------



## trekrider215 (Apr 22, 2017)

buck1973 said:


> Hey My Brotha,
> How old are those Grey Tops?
> Are they From the same guy  that Use to "Provide" those Riptropins?
> Do You have  any Vials Left?
> ...



PM sent


----------



## trekrider215 (Apr 22, 2017)

Just realized batch number could be useful information. If anyone wants it just hit me up.


----------



## problem (Apr 22, 2017)

Great results. Is this the providers?


----------



## DR (Jun 3, 2017)

*My levels hit 438.*



trekrider215 said:


> after 12 days on 3 ius and 14 days on 4ius... Total 26 days before testing, my IGF1 levels hit 447 on TheGreyTops. Fucking great number if you ask me.



When is last time you ordered from them?and you talking bout thegreytop.com right?


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 4, 2017)

trekrider215 said:


> after 12 days on 3 ius and 14 days on 4ius... Total 26 days before testing, my IGF1 levels hit 447 on TheGreyTops. Fucking great number if you ask me.



That is a real impressive number.


----------



## jamescb77 (Jun 6, 2017)

I would be very happy with those numbers. Thanks for sharing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALLEX (Jun 8, 2017)

Very impressive for 4iu a day.


----------



## Trainhard1619 (Oct 8, 2017)

I was running 1.5iu's at night and 30ius of igf1lr3 after training and hit 323.....Damn good


----------



## Thaistick (Oct 8, 2017)

I'd be happy with those numbers too. I've been on those and then the meditropes for over a year now and have been very pleased.


----------



## striffe (Oct 18, 2017)

Very impressive for 3-4iu. I need to get tested myself.


----------



## odin (Oct 20, 2017)

Great numbers at that dose.


----------



## Viking (Dec 12, 2017)

Very impressive numbers. I am looking for a new hgh provider.


----------



## jimmy14 (Jan 9, 2018)

DR said:


> When is last time you ordered from them?and you talking bout thegreytop.com right?


Ya I think they are from there I was waiting for him to answer but I'm assuming so 

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## suppdude (Jun 6, 2018)

Greys have always been on of the best.  Excellent number.


----------



## Foxman101 (Jun 6, 2018)

Provider always provides


----------



## armada (Jun 10, 2018)

trekrider215 said:


> after 12 days on 3 ius and 14 days on 4ius... Total 26 days before testing, my IGF1 levels hit 447 on TheGreyTops. Fucking great number if you ask me.



Do you know your baseline IGF-1 numbers when not taking GH? 

Always nice to have a comparison.


----------



## Victory (Jun 11, 2018)

I only ever hear good things about TP's grey tops. I think I will put in an order.


----------



## someday (Jun 11, 2018)

I started on grey tops about 3 weeks ago and my igf levels jumped from 162 to 318 on 2 iu/day.  So they nearly doubled,  My nagging joint pains are 85% better in just a few weeks as well...actually squatted Sunday with no wraps/sleeves for the first time in I don't even know how long.  Not bloating at all from what I can see...if anything I am fuller and more vascular even though I am not that lean right now.


----------



## gdaddyg8 (Jun 12, 2018)

I have had great experience with grey tops.  Good stuff!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adam2433 (Jun 12, 2018)

I have always hear good things. This just reinforces it.


----------



## nothuman (Jun 15, 2018)

My natural IGF is 309. I have been taking 2.5iu grey tops since I got it tested.

Any guesses as to what my IGF would be if I tested it now while on the greys?


----------



## jimmy14 (Jun 15, 2018)

nothuman said:


> My natural IGF is 309. I have been taking 2.5iu grey tops since I got it tested.
> 
> Any guesses as to what my IGF would be if I tested it now while on the greys?


Got damn bro 309 that's my IGF on hgh lol. I'm gunna say 500s but depends how your liver is.  I just got IGF 2 days ago for the hgh I'm on now I was expecting higher numbers but they were still good cause my enzymes are through the roof so I suggest anybody testing IGF to also check liver enzymes that is a must. Why I say that is because you might get low numbers and blame the hgh when in fact it's you. 

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## RamboStallone (Jun 16, 2018)

Thegreytops are the best generics out there, no doubt about it. They have passed every test, every time! That's a solid score for 3iu.


----------



## jimmy14 (Jun 17, 2018)

DR said:


> When is last time you ordered from them?and you talking bout thegreytop.com right?


Thegreytop.com is the same grey top that TP sells 

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## nothuman (Jun 19, 2018)

jimmy14 said:


> Got damn bro 309 that's my IGF on hgh lol. I'm gunna say 500s but depends how your liver is.  I just got IGF 2 days ago for the hgh I'm on now I was expecting higher numbers but they were still good cause my enzymes are through the roof so I suggest anybody testing IGF to also check liver enzymes that is a must. Why I say that is because you might get low numbers and blame the hgh when in fact it's you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk



Well I ended up getting blood work yesterday so I will post the IGF result. I have no clue why my natural IGF1 is so high when I'm 32.


----------



## jimmy14 (Jun 19, 2018)

nothuman said:


> Well I ended up getting blood work yesterday so I will post the IGF result. I have no clue why my natural IGF1 is so high when I'm 32.


Nice bro interested to see your numbers. How long did you have kits before running them? Did u order and as soon as it arrived you started them? When did you order winter or summer time?  Thanks

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Jun 20, 2018)

trekrider215 said:


> after 12 days on 3 ius and 14 days on 4ius... Total 26 days before testing, my IGF1 levels hit 447 on TheGreyTops. Fucking great number if you ask me.



Excellent score!!!


----------



## nothuman (Jun 21, 2018)

jimmy14 said:


> Nice bro interested to see your numbers. How long did you have kits before running them? Did u order and as soon as it arrived you started them? When did you order winter or summer time?  Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk



IGF1 result on 2.5iu grey tops was 407. It was 309 off them in January.

I actually didn't use them as soon as I got them. Waited a couple of months.


----------



## RamboStallone (Jun 21, 2018)

nothuman said:


> IGF1 result on 2.5iu grey tops was 407. It was 309 off them in January.
> 
> I actually didn't use them as soon as I got them. Waited a couple of months.


Another kickass score! Thegreytops are the REAL deal.


----------



## SURGE (Jun 21, 2018)

nothuman said:


> IGF1 result on 2.5iu grey tops was 407. It was 309 off them in January.
> 
> I actually didn't use them as soon as I got them. Waited a couple of months.



Good numbers. Have you ever tested your igf-1 off aas? 309 is very high off hgh. I am not surprised you didn't score much higher on 2.5iu. Many would guess because your levels are so high off hgh you could be a hyper responder but it doesn't work like that from what I have seen.


----------



## get it in ya (Jun 21, 2018)

greys are the best generic out there my opinion, been consistent for years now. made in a licensed place


----------



## RamboStallone (Jun 21, 2018)

get it in ya said:


> greys are the best generic out there my opinion, been consistent for years now. made in a licensed place


They are the new age Riptropins.


----------



## nothuman (Jun 22, 2018)

SURGE said:


> Good numbers. Have you ever tested your igf-1 off aas? 309 is very high off hgh. I am not surprised you didn't score much higher on 2.5iu. Many would guess because your levels are so high off hgh you could be a hyper responder but it doesn't work like that from what I have seen.



To be clear, 309 was my IGF1 level on only TRT. I was not on any AAS. I have always seen levels between 292-316 on just TRT without HGH. I have no idea why it's so high (I'm 32). So the 2.5iu added on top of my naturally high IGF1 was 407.



get it in ya said:


> greys are the best generic out there my opinion, been consistent for years now. made in a licensed place



Yup, 100% purity and dosed exactly 10iu. Make no mistake about it, it's essentialy pharm grade.



RamboStallone said:


> They are the new age Riptropins.



I actually think blacks are more like riptropins since both were overdosed with the same level of purity. I'd rather spend a little more for greys just to be able to get the equivalent of pharm grade since that 100% purity is a beautiful thing.


----------



## spartan72 (Jun 22, 2018)

never tried the grey tops. I have tried primarally blue tops with good success, and recently black tops feel pretty good, but after reading this thread I think I need to give the grey tops a test ride for sure.


----------



## MuscleMoose (Jun 29, 2018)

I had IGF-1 score of 489 taking 5iu of Meditrope Blacktops Daily.  Switching to grey tops in a few months. Interested to see how i score running them.


----------



## someday (Aug 6, 2018)

Just started running another generic GH that I had ordered before the greytops since it finally showed up.  I doubled the dose to 2iu/2x day (AM and PM).  My IGF levels only went up another 21 points, but more than that, I am holding water, my BP is up consistently about 10 points with nothing else changed, visceral fat stopped disappearing.  Good learning experience, especially committing to trt for the long run.  We all know what greytops tested at, but being a GH noob I figured there were some others that tested pretty good too, but I am now realizing that the difference between 100% purity and 95% purity are night and day....not even in the same universe.


----------



## Winny230 (Aug 11, 2018)

How long after your last injections were the tests done? Always wondered about my own - all my bloodwork has been either 24 hours or 10 hours since last shot, came back 130’s on the longer and 200’s on the shorter time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ldbruffey (Nov 21, 2018)

Love the grey tops, them, meditrope, and the gonovas are some of the best generics you can find


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ldbruffey (Nov 21, 2018)

We be buying some of these to try. Used in the past and loved them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrZaius7 (Jan 25, 2019)

Excellent


----------



## jsaild (Feb 28, 2019)

I'm going to have to see if I can snag some Grey Tops.  I've been happy with TP's blacktops, but the Grey's sound enticing.


----------



## get it in ya (Mar 4, 2019)

jsaild said:


> I'm going to have to see if I can snag some Grey Tops.  I've been happy with TP's blacktops, but the Grey's sound enticing.



The greys that everyone is talking about is not the greys tp carries anymore. I’m sure his new greys are good but he no longer carries the high purity ansomone ones


----------



## gdaddyg8 (Mar 4, 2019)

get it in ya said:


> The greys that everyone is talking about is not the greys tp carries anymore. I’m sure his new greys are good but he no longer carries the high purity ansomone ones





His greys were really ansomone brand?  I’ve heard that before.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NEMSZ (Mar 4, 2019)

get it in ya said:


> The greys that everyone is talking about is not the greys tp carries anymore. I’m sure his new greys are good but he no longer carries the high purity ansomone ones



Has he specified what the change was? I was hoping on grabbing some of these in the next couple weeks for at least a year run...


----------



## get it in ya (Mar 4, 2019)

NEMSZ said:


> Has he specified what the change was? I was hoping on grabbing some of these in the next couple weeks for at least a year run...



no you wont hear the change mentioned:banghead:


----------



## gdaddyg8 (Mar 4, 2019)

get it in ya said:


> no you wont hear the change mentioned:banghead:





How do you know he changed them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## get it in ya (Mar 10, 2019)

gdaddyg8 said:


> How do you know he changed them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



i know this for a fact!! 100 percent. i am not saying his new greys are bad, but they are not the same ansomone high purity. guys just dont want to believe this!.


----------



## gdaddyg8 (Mar 10, 2019)

get it in ya said:


> i know this for a fact!! 100 percent. i am not saying his new greys are bad, but they are not the same ansomone high purity. guys just dont want to believe this!.





It would be nice if you shared how you know this lol.  Just saying but I appreciate your input! Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## get it in ya (Mar 10, 2019)

gdaddyg8 said:


> It would be nice if you shared how you know this lol.  Just saying but I appreciate your input! Thank you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



i am not going to share info on the open board. i dont know why guys are acting like this is breaking news, he hasnt carried ansomone greys for almost a year, guys that have ordered for years know this. look at the caps, look at the boxes from china, different packaging and i know 100 percent in other ways that i wont get into. but i am lying lol, done with this


----------



## jsaild (Mar 10, 2019)

get it in ya said:


> i am not going to share info on the open board. i dont know why guys are acting like this is breaking news, he hasnt carried ansomone greys for almost a year, guys that have ordered for years know this. look at the caps, look at the boxes from china, different packaging and i know 100 percent in other ways that i wont get into. but i am lying lol, done with this



I believe ya! 

I was running Meditrope Black Tops the last three months... Switched to the Ansomone Grey Tops two days ago at the same dose and I’ve dropped a noticeable film of water. Not to mention hand and foot numbness are noticeably increased as well, lol.


----------



## RamboStallone (Mar 10, 2019)

get it in ya said:


> i am not going to share info on the open board. i dont know why guys are acting like this is breaking news, he hasnt carried ansomone greys for almost a year, guys that have ordered for years know this. look at the caps, look at the boxes from china, different packaging and i know 100 percent in other ways that i wont get into. but i am lying lol, done with this


I'll verify and confirm what this man is saying.


----------



## gdaddyg8 (Mar 10, 2019)

I believe you.  Thanks for sharing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## get it in ya (Mar 10, 2019)

RamboStallone said:


> I'll verify and confirm what this man is saying.



Thank you brother! Certain guys think I am making this stuff up or lying lol. It’s not breaking news!


----------



## get it in ya (Mar 10, 2019)

jsaild said:


> I believe ya!
> 
> I was running Meditrope Black Tops the last three months... Switched to the Ansomone Grey Tops two days ago at the same dose and I’ve dropped a noticeable film of water. Not to mention hand and foot numbness are noticeably increased as well, lol.



My opinion the difference is big as far as water weight because of the high purity with ansomone greys. I will only run the real greys


----------



## MuscleMoose (Mar 10, 2019)

jsaild said:


> I believe ya!
> 
> I was running Meditrope Black Tops the last three months... Switched to the Ansomone Grey Tops two days ago at the same dose and I’ve dropped a noticeable film of water. Not to mention hand and foot numbness are noticeably increased as well, lol.



I was recently on TP's Meditrope black tops for past 2 years.  Switched to his grey tops due to people saying constantly there are less side effects.  Well its been over a month now taking same dosage as the black tops and ive noticed absolutely no difference.  i will be getting IGF-1 tested next month and will compare scores.  but as far as holding water and numbness in hands its been exactly the same.  actually im annoyed for spending the extra money when i could have just stayed on the black tops.  ill be even more annoyed if my igf-1 scores are the same or even worse lower.


----------



## RamboStallone (Mar 10, 2019)

MuscleMoose said:


> I was recently on TP's Meditrope black tops for past 2 years.  Switched to his grey tops due to people saying constantly there are less side effects.  Well its been over a month now taking same dosage as the black tops and ive noticed absolutely no difference.  i will be getting IGF-1 tested next month and will compare scores.  but as far as holding water and numbness in hands its been exactly the same.  actually im annoyed for spending the extra money when i could have just stayed on the black tops.  ill be even more annoyed if my igf-1 scores are the same or even worse lower.


Yea thats TPs greys NOT thegreytops that we are talking about and TP used to carry brother.


----------



## get it in ya (Mar 10, 2019)

RamboStallone said:


> Yea thats TPs greys NOT thegreytops that we are talking about and TP used to carry brother.



Exactly!! His greys in my opinion is same quality as blacks but less iu, you won’t notice a difference. Same lab that makes blacks, mauve, grey, just different caps and blacks has more iu. The greys are not the same old greys that he use to carry!! So people getting those greys are wasting there time if they think it’s the same quality as the old grey(ansomone).


----------



## gdaddyg8 (Mar 10, 2019)

Where do you get thegreytops?  Shit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuscleMoose (Mar 10, 2019)

get it in ya said:


> The greys that everyone is talking about is not the greys tp carries anymore. I’m sure his new greys are good but he no longer carries the high purity ansomone ones



I have TP's old grey tops. Stockpiled them last year before he switched to the new greys.  I didnt know he was going to switch to new grey tops. It was just dumb luck that i stockpiled them few months before the switch over happened.  They came in the normal over-sized white boxes with bubble wrap on inside.  They are def not his new ones.


----------



## MuscleMoose (Mar 10, 2019)

get it in ya said:


> Exactly!! His greys in my opinion is same quality as blacks but less iu, you won’t notice a difference. Same lab that makes blacks, mauve, grey, just different caps and blacks has more iu. The greys are not the same old greys that he use to carry!! So people getting those greys are wasting there time if they think it’s the same quality as the old grey(ansomone).



TP's old grey tops i can tell you for sure are not the same manufacture as the blacks and mauves.  the hgh puck in the bottle is totally different looking compared to the blacks and mauves hgh pucks.  i dont know what tp's new grey top hgh pucks look like in the bottle as that may be what you're referring to.  i haven't purchased any of the new greys and dont plan on it as i will definitely be going back to the black meditropes.  the price is just too damn good. now if my igf-1 score on 3iu a night can beat the 385 i scored with 3iu blacktops by say 50 to 100 more points i would say his old greys were def worth it.  i mean at end of day the igf-1 score is most important to me.  and the blacktop scores i get are off the charts. (scored 495 on 5iu blacktops time before that test)


----------



## MuscleMoose (Mar 10, 2019)

get it in ya said:


> i know this for a fact!! 100 percent. i am not saying his new greys are bad, but they are not the same ansomone high purity. guys just dont want to believe this!.



get in ya is correct.  tp's old greys are not being supplied by tp anymore.  they may be supplied by some other sources but not by tp.  tp has totally new grey tops.  tp alerted everyone on pm board a while ago.  they tested out great by jano and also people had labs done and they also tested out great.  whether or not they are better than blacktops i couldnt tell you.  i honestly dont think there are any china generics out there better than the blacktops right now if you want to compare cost vs quality.  i myself have not tested anything better than blacktops yet.  i tried kefie's from power, i tried yellow tops and green tops from a source that is no longer around and these meditrope black tops.  soon to test the old tp greys.


----------



## RamboStallone (Aug 30, 2019)

RamboStallone said:


> Thegreytops are the best generics out there, no doubt about it. They have passed every test, every time! That's a solid score for 3iu.


Using 2iu thegreytops again, solid HGH. Never a question using these.


----------



## *Bio* (Aug 31, 2019)

RamboStallone said:


> Using 2iu thegreytops again, solid HGH. Never a question using these.



You're back to training again?  A while back, in another thread, you said that you hadn't worked out in a number of months.  Hopefully you're back at it and life is good!


----------



## RamboStallone (Aug 31, 2019)

*Bio* said:


> You're back to training again?  A while back, in another thread, you said that you hadn't worked out in a number of months.  Hopefully you're back at it and life is good!


Yes sir, went back to gym on 8/23. Hadn't been to one since 2/22. I added the 2iu hgh to aid recovery. I am not using any aas other then my 100mg test cyp once a week trt shot, I may add 100mg deca to it but that's it. I updated my log on PM when I started back. Got my diet and training back on track, literally blew back up right away brother!


----------



## dros1 (Aug 14, 2021)

Where does it say the new GreyTops are not the same as old ones?

His grey tops are pharma grade quality he said and others have said its same quality as ansonome


----------



## dros1 (Aug 14, 2021)

I'm gonna need some source and not this ''believe me bro'' thing.


----------

